# Chenevard - The ExposÃ©



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you - The Chenevard!










Yes I put my money where my mouth is and purchased it - And I'm sure glad I did!

The chunky case is 42mm (48mm including the crown) and feels substantial, like

you've got a proper watch on, but is not too heavy on the wrist. Even though

overall it is nearly 5cm across it wears smaller than that so it will suit both

large and small wrists. The bezel works smoothly and has a reassuringly firm

click when rotated. I've never had a rubber strap before and was a bit hesitant

on this score but have to say that my hesitance was unwarranted. It feels

comfortable and has a bit of give when you do it up if you require it. As for

the movement there is nothing that I can say other than our fearless leader, Roy,

has assured me that it is completely Swiss. When I have a little spare time I

will whip off the rear cover and report back but right now I'd like to get down

the pub for a pint and some football. I'll also report back on its time keeping.

Below are some informative photos (gratuitous shots of some of my CD's more like)

of the watch for your delectation. Kick it in the dirt or praise it but for a sale price

of Â£75 you can't go wrong so order now to avoid disappointment!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Zappa! Partial to a little bit myself now and again.

The Cheney's a chunky looking piece of metal ain't it? Real world pics pretty revealing! Looks deep, nice knurled bezel and crown. I like it, and I think the French day display adds a touch of the unique too. Would certainly like too see that movement when you have the occasion.

Good work Mr Drum.

Howie


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Cheap Thrills"


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Dan, although IMHO that strap needs to go - would look much better on a lumpy :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Really like the case on that thing!

I like rubber straps on divers but if that watch was mine I wouldn't rest until I could scrub off the white "Water Proof" lettering :bad: . Maybe it's a small detail but from the pictures it keeps getting my attention and spoiling an overall great looking piece!

Anyways, congrats on another great watch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch :thumbsup:

I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back

Pair a khaki pants with my shoe shined black

Got a little lady ... walk the street

Tellin' all the boy that she cain't be beat

Twenny dollah bill ( I can set you straight )

Meet me onna corner boy'n don't be late

Man in a suit with a bow-tie neck

Wanna buy a grunt with a third party check

Standin' onna porch of the Lido Hotel

Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:

HOT MEET

HOT RATS

HOT ZITZ

HOT WRISTS

HOT RITZ

HOT ROOTS

HOT SOOTS

Sorry, I just couldn`t help it 

I remember playing the album back in the early `70s & my Mother coming in to my room saying she liked it :swoon:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic for the price you paid :thumbup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mutley said:


> Looks good Dan, although IMHO that strap needs to go - would look much better on a lumpy :yes:


Not convinced about the lumpy. I was thinking more along the lines of a Toshi...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Another nice purchase! :thumbsup:

p.s I knew you would have a Frank Zapper album! :cheers:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

mutley said:


> Looks good Dan, although IMHO that strap needs to go - would look much better on a lumpy :yes:


Thinking the same about the strap, but maybe a softer plain rubber?

Roy does a cheap one for Â£5 - got one for my Tauchmeister and it gets a lot more wrist time now :thumbsup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

sam. said:


> p.s I knew you would have a Frank Zapper album! :cheers:


Fifteen at present and always on the lookout for more. This of course doesn't count the ones that I have had over the years which have been lost for various reasons (vinyl, 8 track cassette, non returned loans, played to death, etcetera!)


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thinking the same about the strap, but maybe a softer plain rubber?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Bah...! I thought you were posting a topic all about Chenevard (as there's one I like the looks of).

But it looks nice in your pics. You're inspiring me, sir....


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you - The Chenevard!
> 
> ... As for the movement there is nothing that I can say other than our fearless leader, Roy, has assured me that it is completely Swiss.


Very nice. A little digging suggests the movement is a Ronda 1215 which seems pretty Swiss to me.

Andy


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Checked the timing overnight - spot on to the second!! Most impressive!!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Bah...! I thought you were posting a topic all about Chenevard (as there's one I like the looks of).
> 
> But it looks nice in your pics. You're inspiring me, sir....


If I remember correctly you were interested in the Automatic Chronograph. If the one that I have is as good as it is for the money then I would imagine that to be a true beast!

Sort of the difference between a Ford Mustang and a Ferrari I would imagine. "And with the dollar so strong at present" he said suggestively...

PS - *ABBA!*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Checked the timing overnight - spot on to the second!! Most impressive!!


Don't you just love your new watches when they do that... no settling time, just great ticking right out of the box! :clap:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > p.s I knew you would have a Frank Zapper album! :cheers:
> ...


Wow!, you know your Zapper and the mothers!

You gotta to love those 8 track cassettes!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

After 36 hours it has lost 10 seconds. That's not bad in my book.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you ever remove the caseback? I've seen posts on forums in 2008 claiming that some of the Chenevards came with Chinese innards, but recent models are said to sport ebauches like ETA 2824 and Valjoux 7750 (the one I've got my eye on).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> Did you ever remove the caseback? I've seen posts on forums in 2008 claiming that some of the Chenevards came with Chinese innards, but recent models are said to sport ebauches like ETA 2824 and Valjoux 7750 (the one I've got my eye on).


Roy`s reply in Anyone Knows About Chenevard - 200M - Cv006...



Roy said:


> I have no idea where these watches were assembled or who made the cases but the movements are 100% Swiss.


If Roy say`s it`s Swiss then it is Swiss :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If Roy say`s it`s Swiss then it is Swiss :thumbsup:


There's even a cucu inside and smells like fondue cheese :yes2:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Did you ever remove the caseback? I've seen posts on forums in 2008 claiming that some of the Chenevards came with Chinese innards, but recent models are said to sport ebauches like ETA 2824 and Valjoux 7750 (the one I've got my eye on).


I just this minute removed the caseback and (drum roll please)...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> If Roy say`s it`s Swiss then it is Swiss!


It says it is Swiss... In Chinese (only joking). It is not the most impressive looking movement and is no 2824 or 7750 but it does say 17 jewels and Swiss on the movement. I will refrain from photos at this time as I am awaiting some close up lenses which should be here any day (he said rubbing his hands together with glee).



Kutusov said:


> There's even a cucu inside and smells like fondue cheese.


How'd you know?!!

By the way, since setting the watch early evening on the 16th it has lost 53 seconds over the five days. What say you?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> How'd you know?!!


I little bird told me... maybe it's from the cucu family :blow:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I give up, I'm getting me one. 251Euros at current exchange rates is too much to bear.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I give up, I'm getting me one. 251Euros at current exchange rates is too much to bear.


â‚¬251? Are we talking about the same watch? I am discussing this one -










Which Roy has marked down to Â£75 (â‚¬90 or $111US)

The other Roy has for sale is the Chenevard - Automatic Chronograph -










This is going for Â£299 (â‚¬360 or $442US)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry for confusion - *different watch* by same manufacturer.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Sorry for confusion - *different watch* by same manufacturer.


I'd love to see it!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Again, as promised, The Chenevard movement -*





































*Los Endos...*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,Dan,great close up shots,did you get those new close up lenses.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

sam. said:


> Hi,Dan,great close up shots,did you get those new close up lenses.


Indeed I did though I had to get them from the states. Customs tagged me for Â£3.59 but Royal Mail hit me with an Â£8 international handling fee - *OUCH!*

This of course means war...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Dan,great close up shots,did you get those new close up lenses.
> ...


Everybody wants a piece of the action don't they :big_boss: ,i am suprised you didn't have to pay "close up lens tax" as well :huh:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

sam. said:


> I am suprised you didn't have to pay "close up lens tax" as well


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Everybody wants a piece of the action don't they :big_boss: ,i am suprised you didn't have to pay "close up lens tax" as well :huh:


... and don't forget the "now-that-I-have-the-lens-I'll-take-a-few-pics-to-post-on-the-forum"-tax...

BTW, great shots Drum! The one with the open watch and the skull is a bit scary :wink2:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

This model is now listed as "Out Of Stock" on Roy's site so if you didn't heed my warning to "buy now and avoid the rush"...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Drum2000 said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for confusion - *different watch* by same manufacturer.
> ...


Oy, what's this...?

[IMG alt="20100709-2748_chenevardt2...9-2748_chenevardt22263_unboxing_640.jpg[/IMG]


----------

